# Sunday's Show and Tell ... 4/12/20



## jd56 (Apr 12, 2020)

Happy Easter everyone.
Hope all that can gather have a wonderful time today.

Please be safe.

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

My recent find was from a few weeks ago and out of respect for the new owner I have refrained from showing it off. 
But, it's time to reveal one of my top finds of my picking compulsive addiction.

Thanks to new and old friends this pickup/delivery/new ownership would never have happened.

Bowden Spacelander
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks to @JMack I added another little guy to the collection. I've seen a bunch of these Anthony trikes but the wagon sold me on this one. Happy Easter V/r Shawn


----------



## danfitz1 (Apr 12, 2020)

jd56 said:


> Happy Easter everyone.
> Hope all that can gather have a wonderful time today.
> 
> Please be safe.
> ...



Nice find. I'll have some NOS fenders and lights for that one if we ever have another swap meet................


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 12, 2020)

I scored an near mint Air Bike Meter/Speedometer and put it on my Speedo o Byke!

Happy Easter, be safe!

-Mike


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 12, 2020)

Got the Frame, fork, chainguard, stem and fenders to make myself a 58 Corvette. I had grips, bars, rack, wheels etc. A friend donated a nice( not correct) seat and made it a sweet rider!


----------



## Sandman (Apr 12, 2020)

Picked up another one to throw in the barn .


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 12, 2020)

Well, I have a few things on the way.   I will start with them.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 12, 2020)

Here's some stuff that has made it here already


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 12, 2020)

Happy Easter!  It was a TOC - Teens smalls week for me.  A huge thanks to Floyd for period correct nuts to finish the saddle and Mark Mann for the seven tooth sprocket.  I was also able to get some matches to singles I had thanks to Jesse and Scott. I am still on the look out for Gem pedal blocks to finish out the pair of Davis Sewing Machine Co. pedals; both dust caps are marked “Gem D.S.M.Co.”   Does anyone know anything about the maker of this light?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 12, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Happy Easter!  It was a TOC - Teens smalls week for me.  A huge thanks to Floyd for period correct nuts to finish the saddle and Mark Mann for the seven tooth sprocket.  I was also able to get some matches to singles I had thanks to Jesse and Scott. I am still on the look out for Gem pedal blocks to finish out the pair of Davis Sewing Machine Co. pedals; both dust caps are marked “Gem D.S.M.Co.”   Does anyone know anything about the maker of this light?
> 
> View attachment 1172858
> 
> ...




From the Walthour & Hood book


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 12, 2020)

Two thumbs up Shawn, thank you for identifying the light!


----------



## Kramai88 (Apr 12, 2020)

Came across this Monark ladies SK. Got some help with the year, thank you, 1936 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssum2 (Apr 12, 2020)

Took some bicycle out today but smoothest  bike was 1930 elgin with kevinsbike rims they rode better than velocity?


----------



## higgens (Apr 12, 2020)

Found a tank




Unfortunately it’s way to small lol


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 12, 2020)

higgens said:


> Found a tank
> View attachment 1173134
> 
> Unfortunately it’s way to small lol



If you have the rest of the tricycle to go with that I would like to have one of those. V/r Shawn


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 12, 2020)

Got this yesterday. Semi-rare Admiral badge. Barry


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 12, 2020)

Moved some bikes around today in my workshop, I tend to rotate bikes forward so I can look at them up close, this is one of my favorite machines, ca. 1896 John North Willys “Willys Special” - the original drop bars are bent so I decided to mount these killer wood drop bars I have had squirreled away since a Hershey meet a few years ago.

Anyone ever seen a Willys bike?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JKT (Apr 12, 2020)

I picked up this 1958 Sparton combination  Flag Mast, Navigation Light and Marine Horn ! it should clean up pretty nice.. here's the original advertisement for them..


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 12, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Happy Easter!  It was a TOC - Teens smalls week for me.  A huge thanks to Floyd for period correct nuts to finish the saddle and Mark Mann for the seven tooth sprocket.  I was also able to get some matches to singles I had thanks to Jesse and Scott. I am still on the look out for Gem pedal blocks to finish out the pair of Davis Sewing Machine Co. pedals; both dust caps are marked “Gem D.S.M.Co.”   Does anyone know anything about the maker of this light?
> 
> View attachment 1172858
> 
> ...



They made this light with a few different applications. I have a set of these lights , they were for automotive use with the flat surface mount . Each one came with it's own 2-cell battery box and one of them had a small broken off flat piece of brass sheet metal , like something from a brass era car still attached. The white light is handlebar mount, Maroon light is front fender mount like Western Union bike in last pic. The front axel mount is similar to the handlebar mount only dowel diameter is smaller than the handlebar diameter i think , not 100% sure because i haven't seen one yet. And the green one is truss rod mount


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 12, 2020)

JKT said:


> I picked up this 1958 Sparton combination  Flag Mast, Navigation Light and Marine Horn ! it should clean up pretty nice.. here's the original advertisement for them..
> 
> View attachment 1173367
> 
> ...



That’s cool , it seems like your finding  a lot of  great classic boats lately . I’ve been looking forever for a Delta stern light and pennant staff  to try and complete my Delta marine collection. If you ever find either of these and not interested you can sell them to me


----------



## volksboy57 (Apr 12, 2020)

Picked up this cool shelby (hiawatha?) Lots of wrong stuff on it. I'd love to see a complete original version of this, and maybe an advertisement or catalog image.


----------



## Dave K (Apr 12, 2020)

Schwinn Motorbike project


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 12, 2020)

rustystone2112 said:


> They made this light with a few different applications. I have a set of these lights , they were for automotive use with the flat surface mount . Each one came with it's own 2-cell battery box and one of them had a small broken off flat piece of brass sheet metal , like something from a brass era car still attached
> 
> View attachment 1173410
> 
> ...


----------



## REC (Apr 13, 2020)

OK, the quarantining thing has me out of sorts with the day of the week.... However this was located on Fleabay, and is enroute to me at this time. Meet Bob the CT. (Yeah, I really needed another one!!)
A Riding project... (Ad photo)



There will be some fun stuff with this one as the milk crate is not part of the deal, but I found something I liked even better....
REC


----------



## JRE (Apr 13, 2020)

Got this 1936 Hawthorn. Nor sure what I'm going to do with it yet.


----------



## JKT (Apr 13, 2020)

Hello rustystone2112 !! Thanks, I've picked up couple more boats that I didn't post here.. Now that I know what you are looking for I'll keep my eyes out for them and let you know if I see any.. the ones you have look GREAT !!


----------



## Corp4 (Dec 24, 2020)

danfitz1 said:


> Nice find. I'll have some NOS fenders and lights for that one if we ever have another swap meet................View attachment 1172518



I am interested in Some parts  c.vankooten@vanmourik-group.com


----------

